# older browning bow



## jagerlager (Oct 9, 2005)

I posted this in general archery discussion, but no replies yet...
my apologies to those who read it twice.

I recently bought a used browning mirage hunter 90 mirod. my first bow.
it shoots great and is in very good condition. could anyone tell me anything about this bow... year? parts? limb construction?

it is a 45-70lb set at 65lb, 30inch draw length.

THANK YOU!

Jon


----------

